# Doors freezing shut



## timp (Sep 16, 2007)

Winter has hit here in Western NY. My minivan's doors are freezing shut already. I tried cleaning and oiling the rubber seals with WD40. That didn't help. Any suggestions? It's rather annoying not being able to open your car doors on a 15-degree morning! 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## stcwll (Dec 5, 2007)

I,m just across the border in Ontario, back when I worked in a garage I use to spray sicone lube on the rubber door seals, don't know if ever actually helped though.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I have used silicone as well and it does work. It may need to be reapplied before winter is out but it works well.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

Vaseline worked for me... and the car too!:laughing:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Silicon, or a heated garage:whistling2:


----------



## timp (Sep 16, 2007)

The heated garage is going to be my workshop...no cars in there please! (The heater is installed and the propane tank shows up next week. I can't wait!)

Thanks for the silicone suggestions. I need to pick some up anyway. The snow is clogging my snowblower something fierce and silicone should help it too.

Thanks all
Tim


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Every year in the fall, I would clean my snow blower and empty a can of silicon into the auger and chute. I found that if I kept the snow blower cold, not in a heated garage, the snow doesn't stick too bad. Now I just use my Kubota. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

I have also used regular old car wax on shovels to keep the snow from sticking. Might also try Pam. I know the kids used it on their shoes when playing soccer to help keep the mud from sticking to the soles of the shoes.


----------



## NothingsLevel (Aug 27, 2006)

oldgoat said:


> I have also used regular old car wax on shovels to keep the snow from sticking. Might also try Pam. I know the kids used it on their shoes when playing soccer to help keep the mud from sticking to the soles of the shoes.


Baby oil works well too.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

all work here,,,i like to get the food grade silicone so i can use it on boots ,jackets etc and no stains


----------



## oldgoat (Aug 17, 2005)

Put some of the silicone on my PU doors yesterday. I usually have some trouble with them freezing shut from snow or freezing rain. Will have to wait and see if it helps.


----------

